# THE ASTONISHING BIENVILLE LEGACY MOTORCYCLE at Goodwood



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Goodwood Festival of Speed will host the global public debut of the astonishing Bienville Legacy - set to be one of the most powerful four-cylinder production motorcycles ever created - on 25-28 June this Summer.








Born from Bienville Studios in New Orleans, Louisiana, the JT Nesbitt-designed Legacy has been in development for over three years and is widely acknowledged as one of the finest examples of two-wheeled design ever produced.

The Legacy advances motorcycle design with patented suspension leveraging one composite leaf-spring with the engine mounted at its centre. Carbon-composite blades allow for rake and trail adjustment for the first time on a production motorcycle.

Three concept models have been produced to-date, establishing an exquisite bill of materials in titanium, carbon fibre, leather, and mahogany. Powered by the American-made 1650cc Motus V4 engine, production models will be supercharged and provide up to 300bhp.

The Legacy will be ridden up the iconic 1.16-mile Goodwood Festival of Speed Hillclimb by Jim Jacoby and Scott Miller. Both founded the ADMCi Foundation which has supported the Legacy project from its inception.

The Legacy is just the latest addition to a two-wheeled entry that includes MotoGP legends Valentino Rossi, Casey Stoner, Giacomo Agostini, Freddie Spencer, John Surtees, Jim Redman and Kenny Roberts plus a celebration of Yamaha Motor Company's 60th anniversary, featuring an astonishing array of bikes from the Japanese manufacturer.

Video of the Legacy is available to embed and share via this link.

Ticket information is available from www.goodwood.com or via the Goodwood Ticket Office on 01243 755055


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or does that look part finished? Also it's very reminiscent of Ariel's Ace motorbike, coincidence?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: them forks look shocking!


----------

